
The Patent Scam - Tomte
https://www.thepatentscam.com
======
perilunar
Austin Meyer (producer of the film and creator of X-Plane) did an Reddit AMA
yesterday:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/6u648y/austin_meyer_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/6u648y/austin_meyer_of_xplane_xavion_and_the_patent_scam/)

